# Redux



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Here's a few that I didn't really like at first so I put them away for awhile. Recently decided to bring them out and finish them up a bit. Glad I did! The thorny one is my " I have to be downtown at night "stick.
View attachment 6218
View attachment 6226
View attachment 6218
View attachment 6218


----------

